# Wiring from potbox to controller: Arrangement of BLACK and WHITE wire



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

It makes no difference. They are just attached either end of a variable resistor inside the pot box.


----------



## lcdev (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi EVfun,

Thanks for your reply! So what you meant is I can attach the black and white wire to either one of the two terminals? It works that way?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

That is correct.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

lcdev said:


> I am wondering where should I attach the black and white wire from the potbox to the Controller 1221-C.



your potbox question is answered.... but do you intend to use contactors to reverse? you have no transmission?


----------

